# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin portal u novom ruhu!

## BusyBee

Upoznajte našu novu bebu i javite nam kako vam se sviđa! (stara adresa www.roda.hr)

S velikim veseljem i nestrpljive da čujemo vaše dojmove, predstavljamo Rodin portal u novom ruhu, moderniziran i pun funkcionalnosti koje će vam olakšati korištenje i dijeljenje naših (prema ocjenama dosadašnjih posjetitelja i posjetiteljica, vrlo korisnih) sadržaja.

Molimo vas za malo strpljenja dok prebacujemo postojeće sadržaje, ali i za pomoć - ukoliko negdje na portalu naletite na nekakvu grešku ili odlutate u slijepu ulicu, molimo vas da nam javite na e-mail urednistvo@roda.hr
Modernizaciju, optimizaciju i razvoj (čitavog niza) funkcionalnosti koje "stari" portal nije imao, financirala je Nacionalna zaklada za razvoj civilnoga društva, a veliki i zahtjevan posao, odradila je tvrtka NO LOGO.

----------


## Vrijeska

Lijep dizajn ( samo u Chromu ga sad učitava nekoliko minuta, možda će sutra biti brže ...)

Čestitam!

----------


## Beti3

Meni se trenutno učitao  :Smile: 
Na prvi pogled je daleko moderniji i pregledniji.

----------


## BusyBee

Hvala žene!

Vrijeska, objavile smo ga kasno navečer kad nam je jako velik promet upravo da ga testiramo. Uletjela si točno u gužvu, dečki nam sad uklanjaju probleme.
Bit će inače normalno brz.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Super izgleda!  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Odlično izgleda!

Ovo je baš ugodno iznenađenje. Učitalo se u sekundi.

----------


## rossa

Meni se na mobitel odmah ucitalo

----------


## emily

bravo!
izgleda fantasticno  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

:Klap:

----------


## Riječanka

jako lijepo, baš  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

ja pogledala preko moba 
jaaako lijepo
bravo  :Klap:

----------


## BusyBee

Baš mi je drago.
Malo štucamo sad, ali očekivano, dečki testiraju razne funkcije pod raznim opterećenjima.
Ali, već je sad pravi svemirski brod u odnosu na "stari".  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

baš je ko svemirski brod naspram staroga

super je!

----------


## cikla

Sviđa mi se!

----------


## ina33

Odlilčno izgleda, veliko poboljšanje!

----------


## penny

<3 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## seni

izgleda sjajno!

----------


## suma

I meni je fantastican novi dizajn!

----------

